# The Walking Dead S10E12 "Walk With Us" OAD 3/15/20



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

"Took you long enough"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting switch from the comics, where Negan infiltrated the Whisperers and killed Alpha in order to impress Rick...

(Obviously not an option here!)

I was wondering if they were going to go that way, since on the show Negan has seemed all-in with the Whisperers.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

So glad she's gone. And these people who keep Beta alive drives me crazy. First last week from the jail cell and last night with the arrow...WTH??!!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I loved this episode. From Judith killing the Whisperer, to the railroad spike, to Negan/Alpha/Carol. Loved it.

I was hoping the arrow was aimed for Beta, but just missed. If not, he is an idiot for shooting a slow walker as opposed to the big man.

Carol found a sword. Was that supposed to be Michonne's?

And who was the guy that recognized Beta? That was the only part that was dumb for me. Like you couldn't recognize a 7 foot man with a beard ?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

My first thought when Alden put an arrow through Gamma/Mary's skull was, "How compassionate and what a nice redemption for her," followed by, "You idiot, why didn't you take out Beta first?"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Carol found a sword. Was that supposed to be Michonne's?


Was that a sword? I thought it looked like a Civil War-era musket or some type of rifle with a really long barrel.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I really don't know. It does kind of look like a musket. And also a sheath.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

I too saw it as a katana in a sheath. Given The advertisement of her return I assumed it was just the way to connect and transition. I guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

So who is Beta? Chris Stapleton? Cody Jinks? Jamie Johnson?

Given the height, I am going with JJ for the win.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

dwatt said:


> So who is Beta? Chris Stapleton? Cody Jinks? Jamie Johnson?
> 
> Given the height, I am going with JJ for the win.


I don't know any of the three people you mentioned LOL


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> I don't know any of the three people you mentioned LOL


According to this article and a Fear The walking Dead episode Beta is a famous bearded country singer. Hence the three people mentioned of which only Jamie Johnson is tall enough.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

dwatt said:


> According to this article and a Fear The walking Dead episode Beta is a famous bearded country singer. Hence the three people mentioned of which only Jamie Johnson is tall enough.


It's Opie from SoA (Ryan Hurst).


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> It's Opie from SoA (Ryan Hurst).


Sorry forgot the link. As far as I know Opie didn't sing country western.
How Did Another Whisperer Recognize Beta Under His Mask On 'The Walking Dead'?


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

And for the record I don't got this. I'm just spitballing.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

From that article, it appears the character Beta is a country singer that poor soul recognized.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Well you're still posting so you must not be the poor soul. Not that you could recognize a good country western singer.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Some reports are saying Carol found


Spoiler



Henry's fighting staff, the one Lydia had been using.


 They could have made that clearer, it was such a quick scene.


----------

